# 'Overlay' Image - Elements 4



## josh.thomas (May 5, 2006)

Hey,

My Art teacher has just got Photoshop Elements 4.0, and needs to know how to 'overlay' one image on top of the other, for example, placing a leaf over a picture of a face and fading it slightly so that you can still see the face.

Can this be done or does she need CS2?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (May 5, 2006)

That's a pretty simple operation, even on Elements.

You can just drag and drop one image onto another.  You will then have the images *'layered'* in one file.  You can also *'copy & paste'* one image onto another.  If you want to copy just part of an image, then make a selection (using one of the various selection methods) and then copy & paste.  A more versatile way to do it, would be to copy/paste one image onto another and then create a *'layer mask'* which is kind of like erasing the unwanted parts but it's easy to fine tune.

If you want to be able to slightly see though the top image...then you can adjust the *'Opacity'* of the layer.  There should be an opacity slider at the top of the *'layers pallet'*


----------

